# Covid



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Well Covid finally caught me. I had a new guy shadowing me at work on my last day and he had a small cough, I asked him if he was sick and he said no. I took a flight home that night (Thursday), Friday I notice a small cough, which felt like allergies coming on then my wife and I take a weekend getaway to Corpus. Sunday morning I woke up feeling pretty crappy so my wife made me get tested. Im lucky so far, just some body aches, congestion and cough. Im either freezing or burning up but no fever, more of just sweating up a storm. Im kind of lucky because my wife is an RN and often works the Covid floors so she knows how to take care of me. Worst part of it so far is I shelled out $300 a night at the Omni for some alone time with my wife and didn't get any action! 🤣🤣 For those wondering , I haven't been vaccinated, im not an antivaxxer or anything I just hate shots.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

That sucks. Get well brother.


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Davidsel47 said:


> Worst part of it so far is I shelled out $300 a night at the Omni for some alone time with my wife and didn't get any action! 🤣🤣


Yeah that part sucks....double whammy. Hopefully she gives you a raincheck.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Hope it all goes well for you and you kick it quickly. Looks as if eventually everyone will get it at some point.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hope it doesn’t escalate and you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

WillieT said:


> Hope it doesn’t escalate and you have a speedy recovery.


My wife says the next few days are the critical ones, she says its where you either start feeling better or take a turn for the worse. I have a good buddy that was an underclassman of mine, he is in great health but is currently in the ICU on a ventilator. I guess the virus truly picks and chooses who it wants to hit hard.


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

Not an MD but ask about the monoclonal antibody treatment. Game changer - what I did...your wife will know about it. 

Have to do it early in Covid which you are. Check it out...


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sounds like you have faired well and it's how most of my (maybe 10) friends and family who've caught it faired. Except for a couple who suffered the ultimate outcome. Be well and take care of yourself. I'm sure you will recover and make up for the action you missed.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Have had several friends test positive.....treated w ivermectin....felt fine in 3 days....test negative in 7 days.

Stay strong dude.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Keep in mind there is no cosistency in this virus. I smoke, drink, stay up late, breathe dust....whatever else we can dream up. I got it and had a fever for 4 hours and was back outside 2 days later. 

My neighbor is almost 60, rides a bike several miles at least ever other day (I cant keep up...we go ride together sometimes...I have to cut the trip short) He was on a ventilator and ICU for 2 weeks.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Sgrem said:


> Have had several friends test positive.....treated w ivermectin....felt fine in 3 days....test negative in 7 days.
> 
> Stay strong dude.


Thats what they gave me along with some other stuff.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

I was prescribed heavy doses of ivermec last Wednesday. Negative test Saturday followed up by a negative test Sunday. 

Crazy how that treatment is swept under the rug and dismissed in favor of the massive Vax campaign. Google ivermec for covid and just browse over the results. How can they put out so much negative about that course of treatment but Dr's are readily prescribing it AND SEEING RESULTS. 

This whole thing stinks, and I can't even smell right now.

I am vaccinated, still got covid...

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I got it last month too. I barely survived it and still in recovery mode. Let's see if I the medical bill doesn't kill me. Wish you the best and quick recovery.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

blaze 'em said:


> I was prescribed heavy doses of ivermec last Wednesday. Negative test Saturday followed up by a negative test Sunday.
> 
> Crazy how that treatment is swept under the rug and dismissed in favor of the massive Vax campaign. Google ivermec for covid and just browse over the results. How can they put out so much negative about that course of treatment but Dr's are readily prescribing it AND SEEING RESULTS.
> 
> ...


Your vaccination likely helped you have mild symptoms. Vaccinations aren’t foolproof by any means, they never have been. The idea behind them is to get a high enough percentage of people vaccinated so that even if someone gets what the vaccine is for the virus will have a hard time spreading or mutating, and have no real impact on the population. That’s how other diseases like smallpox, polio, measles, etc. were basically crushed. But if you get COVID and like playing roulette ask your doc (or should I say veterinarian) for Ivermectin, hopefully you’ll be ok.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Pray that you will get over it quickly. My wife who is a surgical nurse in Baytown for Houston Methodist said the other day the number of patients in the Methodist system with covid that did get a vaccine is only about 5%, meaning the other 95% that are in the Methodist system with covid are unvaccinated.


----------



## hathatteras (Oct 14, 2013)

If you search “Covid Medicine” in Amazon’s search bar this will come up. I have gave away 3 packs so far to family. I just keep reordering me a box and put it in the medicine cabinet just in case. It has helped my loved ones that have got covid. ✌


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

What sucks is how many people you may have passed this along too. I have had covid and and got vac'd. It is not fun and I really ever get sick.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Rockfish2 said:


> Your vaccination likely helped you have mild symptoms. Vaccinations aren’t foolproof by any means, they never have been. The idea behind them is to get a high enough percentage of people vaccinated so that even if someone gets what the vaccine is for the virus will have a hard time spreading or mutating, and have no real impact on the population. That’s how other diseases like smallpox, polio, measles, etc. were basically crushed. But if you get COVID and like playing roulette ask your doc (or should I say veterinarian) for Ivermectin, hopefully you’ll be ok.


I didn't ask a doc, nor wanted to play roulette. A licensed medical professional treated me for covid in that way.

Why would you say it's playing roulette? Just out of curiosity.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoogenda (Jul 25, 2006)

@atcfisherman - ask your wife of the 95% that have it and are unvaccinated how many of them have had Covid before. I bet the answer is zero or very close to it.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

blaze 'em said:


> I was prescribed heavy doses of ivermec last Wednesday. Negative test Saturday followed up by a negative test Sunday.
> 
> Crazy how that treatment is swept under the rug and dismissed in favor of the massive Vax campaign. Google ivermec for covid and just browse over the results. How can they put out so much negative about that course of treatment but Dr's are readily prescribing it AND SEEING RESULTS.
> 
> ...


While ivermectin has only been tested as a treatment for COVID, not a preventative, it has been shown to have success in reducing the death rate slightly, but noticeably. As with other viruses in the past, antivirals and the likes have proven to be valuable treatments once you've contracted the virus. That said, your relatively mild symptoms and not being hospitalized can as easily be attributed to the vaccine than to ivermectin. And nobody ever said you wouldn't get COVID if you got the vaccine, just that you would likely not suffer sever, if any discernable symptoms. The same can be said for a few of those I know who got it pre-vaccine. One continues to have issues with taste & smell almost a year later. I'm glad you are OK, except for the loss of smell.

The following is taken from the American Journal of Therapeutics. I don't know the site to be anything but medically unbiased, but it seems to legitimize the use of ivermectin in treating COVID to reduce the severity of the symptoms. 

_*Conclusion:*
Moderate-certainty evidence finds that large reductions in COVID-19 deaths are possible using ivermectin. Using ivermectin early in the clinical course may reduce numbers progressing to severe disease. The apparent safety and low cost suggest that ivermectin is likely to have a significant impact on the SARS-CoV-2 pandemic globally._


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

hoogenda said:


> @atcfisherman - ask your wife of the 95% that have it and are unvaccinated how many of them have had Covid before. I bet the answer is zero or very close to it.


So what does that prove? Nothing! It just show that with a vaccine one is protected more than one without it. If someone doesn't want to get a vaccine, that is there choice. But the facts are there.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hope it gets better. We now know 5 people who died from it in the past month or so. My employer is a nationwide company (15k+ employees) and there's now more reported covid cases with employees in the past 2 months than there has been in the previous 14 months. Crazy times.


----------



## El General (Jun 18, 2007)

hoogenda said:


> @atcfisherman - ask your wife of the 95% that have it and are unvaccinated how many of them have had Covid before. I bet the answer is zero or very close to it.


I don't know the statistics, but I do know personally of one case where a person got COVID and has now gotten COVID again. This is certainly antecdotal, but COVID isn't chicken pox where you can only get it once.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Hope you get well soon ! It looks like this sh1+ is going to be around for a while. "Thanks China ! "


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Davidsel47 said:


> Well Covid finally caught me. I had a new guy shadowing me at work on my last day and he had a small cough, I asked him if he was sick and he said no. I took a flight home that night (Thursday), Friday I notice a small cough, which felt like allergies coming on then my wife and I take a weekend getaway to Corpus. Sunday morning I woke up feeling pretty crappy so my wife made me get tested. Im lucky so far, just some body aches, congestion and cough. Im either freezing or burning up but no fever, more of just sweating up a storm. Im kind of lucky because my wife is an RN and often works the Covid floors so she knows how to take care of me. Worst part of it so far is I shelled out $300 a night at the Omni for some alone time with my wife and didn't get any action! 🤣🤣 For those wondering , I haven't been vaccinated, im not an antivaxxer or anything I just hate shots.


Hope you get well soon and decide to get the jabs .Nice to have your wife as a private nurse. Good luck


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Dang David I’m really sorry to hear that. But maybe she will give you a rain check. 

Hopefully the Covid is a short lived inconvenience. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

you're healthy, you'll be fine. keep that positive attitude and get rest. 

I don't know how true it is, but I've heard the ventilators are bad news. they were saying they restrict air flow and high fatality rate when on them.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

c hook said:


> you're healthy, you'll be fine. keep that positive attitude and get rest.
> 
> I don't know how true it is, but I've heard the ventilators are bad news. they were saying they restrict air flow and high fatality rate when on them.


My wife is a respiratory therapist, retired. I read the last sentence of the above post to her. Out of kindness I will not post her reply. While ventilators are bad news in the sense that when you need them you are having major problems taking in air, hence the need for a ventilator. They definitely DO NOT restrict air flow. They provide the air you so desperately need. Death rate for people that are on them is high because they are in bad shape when placed on the ventilator. I hope you do not need a ventilator, and chances are slim that you will.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Rockfish2 said:


> Your vaccination likely helped you have mild symptoms. Vaccinations aren’t foolproof by any means, they never have been. The idea behind them is to get a high enough percentage of people vaccinated so that even if someone gets what the vaccine is for the virus will have a hard time spreading or mutating, and have no real impact on the population. That’s how other diseases like smallpox, polio, measles, etc. were basically crushed. But if you get COVID and like playing roulette ask your doc (or should I say veterinarian) for Ivermectin, hopefully you’ll be ok.



Yeah ok......


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Yeah ok...... baaaaahhh baaaaaahhh


Not sure why you think his statement is so funny. The statement you replied to is pretty much spot on.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

WillieT said:


> Not sure why you think his statement is so funny. The statement you replied to is pretty much spot on.



From everything I have seen it does not keep you from getting or spreading. same as masks. We had three guys here get the vaccination. They all three got bad sick with covid. I don't think any of it is funny actually. I don't believe the vaccine is anything more than experimental at this point. I do agree with your post about ventilators.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

c hook said:


> you're healthy, you'll be fine. keep that positive attitude and get rest.
> 
> I don't know how true it is, but I've heard the ventilators are bad news. they were saying they restrict air flow and high fatality rate when on them.


Another person here with a close relative who a respiratory therapist. She is not retired and has been in the "stuff" for the entirety of this pandemic. She definitely knows a lot more about when and why ventilators are necessary, for COVID and anything else, than whatever source you "heard."


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

"I am vaccinated, still got covid..."

I don't know why they call it a vaccine...it's not. It's like a flu shot...you can get the shot and still get the Covid virus just like you can still get the flu even though you got a flu shot. Polio, Small Pox, those are vaccines where once you got that vaccine you would not get the virus.

My son had ivermectin and still suffered with this virus for 15 days with one trip to the ER for intravenous fluids, antibiotics and the Covid Cocktail. He's recovering but is still feeling bad and he's 35 and in great physical condition. He had the Delta variant. 

Since you haven't posted in a couple of days I'm going to guess you're down and fighting it. 

Anyway I wouldn't wish this on anyone and hope you have a full recovery.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

WillieT said:


> My wife is a respiratory therapist, retired. I read the last sentence of the above post to her. Out of kindness I will not post her reply. While ventilators are bad news in the sense that when you need them you are having major problems taking in air, hence the need for a ventilator. They definitely DO NOT restrict air flow. They provide the air you so desperately need. Death rate for people that are on them is high because they are in bad shape when placed on the ventilator. I hope you do not need a ventilator, and chances are slim that you will.


Dismiss his statement. He, like several folks on here, has a habit of spouting off about stuff he has absolutely no clue about. My wife, grandfather and grandmother were and are in the medical field and thought his comments were ridiculous. And he never has any facts to back up anything he posts.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> "I am vaccinated, still got covid..."
> 
> I don't know why they call it a vaccine...it's not. It's like a flu shot...you can get the shot and still get the Covid virus just like you can still get the flu even though you got a flu shot. Polio, Small Pox, those are vaccines where once you got that vaccine you would not get the virus.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're talking about me? But luckily I shook it pretty quick. Was put on the ivermec and zinc and vitamin D Wednesday and had 3 negative tests in a row Saturday, Sunday, and Monday and was cleared to come back to work.

And I fully agree on the Vax. It's not anything like a real Vax. I got it because of how work basically made it terribly inconvenient to not have it. Not because I felt I needed it. Having the shot definitely minimized time out of work. I'd still be out had I not had it.

The 10+ shots my newborn has had for hep, mmr, etc are actual vaccines. This EUA concoction pushed through being called a Vax did not prevent me from catching the virus. 

Honestly, I'm not a Dr and don't claim to be and don't really know what to think. Now they seem to be pushing a booster. My thought is why? The first round didn't prevent anything, other than possibly milder symptoms. 

Honestly it was no different than the first time I caught it pre vaccine.

I was pretty opinionated before getting sick now I don't have one to be honest. Thankfully my 5 month old didn't end up in the hospital, thats all I really care about.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nah I was just mentioning the fact that it's not a vaccine for all to consider and was hoping the OP was doing ok.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Nah I was just mentioning the fact that it's not a vaccine for all to consider and was hoping the OP was doing ok.




Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jkmoore03 said:


> Dismiss his statement. He, like several folks on here, has a habit of spouting off about stuff he has absolutely no clue about. My wife, grandfather and grandmother were and are in the medical field and thought his comments were ridiculous. And he never has any facts to back up anything he posts.


This is absolutely laughable. My retired wife, a respiratory therapist, who also worked for a cardiology group was in the medical field for over 25 years and worked with ventilators, one son is an ER RN, one DIL is an RN with a masters degree and working toward being a nurse practitioner, so the information I spout off about on this topic does not come from uninformed sources.

Joke Moore, please be specific on what I said that is incorrect. Are you saying a ventilator restricts an airway, and does not pump oxygen into a persons lungs? Are you saying it should not be used for people whose O2 levels have dropped to a dangerous level and a ventilator has to be used or the patient could possibly die?Please do some research before you respond because it may save you more embarrassment. Also remember we are dealing with peoples lives in this matter.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

WillieT said:


> This is absolutely laughable. My retired wife, a respiratory therapist, who also worked for a cardiology group was in the medical field for over 25 years and worked with ventilators, one son is an ER RN, one DIL is an RN with a masters degree and working toward being a nurse practitioner, so the information I spout off about on this topic does not come from uninformed sources.
> 
> Joke Moore, please be specific on what I said that is incorrect. Are you saying a ventilator restricts an airway, and does not pump oxygen into a persons lungs? Are you saying it should not be used for people whose O2 levels have dropped to a dangerous level and a ventilator has to be used or the patient could possibly die?Please do some research before you respond because it may save you more embarrassment. Also remember we are dealing with peoples lives in this matter.


Pretty sure he was agreeing with you and referring to the person to whom you had responded.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ReedA1691 said:


> Pretty sure he was agreeing with you and referring to the person to whom you had responded.


I truly apologize, I honestly read it as a reply to me. Mr. Moore I hope you will accept my apology.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

WillieT said:


> This is absolutely laughable. My retired wife, a respiratory therapist, who also worked for a cardiology group was in the medical field for over 25 years and worked with ventilators, one son is an ER RN, one DIL is an RN with a masters degree and working toward being a nurse practitioner, so the information I spout off about on this topic does not come from uninformed sources.
> 
> Joke Moore, please be specific on what I said that is incorrect. Are you saying a ventilator restricts an airway, and does not pump oxygen into a persons lungs? Are you saying it should not be used for people whose O2 levels have dropped to a dangerous level and a ventilator has to be used or the patient could possibly die?Please do some research before you respond because it may save you more embarrassment. Also remember we are dealing with peoples lives in this matter.


You mis-read my response or I was possibly unclear on how I stated it. I’m agreeing with you and meant the guy you were responding to is a joke. My wife also has her Masters in nursing along with my grandmother who was an RN and my grandfather who was as an MD. And they all thought his response, not yours, was silly.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

WillieT said:


> I truly apologize, I honestly read it as a reply to me. Mr. Moore I hope you will accept my apology.


No worries. Just go easy next time on the name calling.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I thought I had it beat, yesterday I was feeling 100% with no symptoms, I was already making plans to cut the grass & clean the garage. Today all the symptoms back and with a vengeance. Before I had a occasional mild dry cough, today Im getting periods of coughing that sometimes get a little uncontrollable, before I was hovering from normal body tempt to a hair over 100, today I had a high grade fever for long enough that my wife wanted to take me in to the hospital. For some crazy reason my nostrils burn like hell when I inhale to hard or rapidly. I do think the vaccines do help, I was around my wife and daughters for the days that are supposedly the most contagious and they are symptom free still.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Glad your family is safe. 
Stay strong and get on the healthy improving side.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My office is ate up with it. One guy is not looking good at all . On a ventilator and not responsive. Very, very sad. Get the Friggin vaccine people. Life is short enough. It ain’t that hard to figure out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

I had the virus one year ago. Came down with it in Oakland area and I live in Bayou Vista . Worst part for me was quarantining in a hotel room, alone, and wondering if that day was the day I was going to get worse. I had mild symptoms and they didnt last very long. I did have some residual fatigue for a couple of weeks.

Prayers out to all . This virus killed my uncle and killed my job


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I really hope this is a temporary setback. I would definitely call the doctor and get their advice.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I just read this in a post on the other site and thought I would pass it along, for what it’s worth.

Dr. Lindsey Herman Jackson is an emergency room doctor who also owns Revive Med Spa and Wellness. She sees Covid patients on Friday at Revive in Friendswood. She is a real MD that has helped 1000's of Covid patients. Try to get an appointment with her. 

Here is an update from her:

"Delta is looking different than our other rounds of COVID, at least here locally. It appears to be affecting younger patients more significantly, and has a strange, lingering sort of course. Initial symptoms are often extremely mild; we are hearing a lot of “dry scratchy throat, allergy symptoms, low energy, jaw/ear pain, headache, dizziness, and ringing in the ears.” Patients tend to do well until around day 8 or 9, and then tend to take one of three paths: slow recovery over another week (younger children and minority of adults); development of nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and severe unrelenting headache (these tend to be 20-40 year olds mostly); or progressive cough, headache, and shortness of breath (THIS is concerning!!) We have heard MANY patients say that they “thought they were out of the woods” after 7 days, only to suddenly crash day 8-10. So please keep this timeline in mind if you or a family member are convalescing at home…and PLEASE consider the purchase of a home O2 sat monitor"

He also has a follow up post that’s a long read if you want to go to the other site to read it.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 3, 2006)

O2 monitor is a must. By the time you realize something is seriously wrong your O2 is already way too low. I saw this happen when my daughter got RSV as a baby.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

OK, I will give my two cents. I have been an emergency nurse for over 27 years, and I work in triage a lot. I hear lots of people telling me that they felt better for five, maybe even six days after they got tested but now they can’t breathe and their pulse ox is in the 70s. I had one two days ago with a pulse ox of 41. If you make it 2 weeks without developing serious symptoms, consider yourself a winner of the Covid lottery. I am seeing coworkers contract it now that have been vaccinated, but they are better in about 7-10 days. The standing average of the admitted Covid patients in my hospital that have not received the vaccine is 85%. If you don’t want to get a vaccine, fine. But be sure to stay home and tough it out when you get it, don’t come crying to all of the stupid people in healthcare that don’t know what they are talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Haven’t seen anything posted by the OP in several days. Davidsel47, let us know that you’re doing OK.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

texcajun said:


> Haven’t seen anything posted by the OP in several days. Davidsel47, let us know that you’re doing OK.


I'm still kicking! I did a antibody infusion yesterday and am feeling better today. The weird thing with Covid for me has been where I feel great and cured then out of nowhere I'm back on my backside again.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Davidsel47 said:


> I'm still kicking! I did a antibody infusion yesterday and am feeling better today. The weird thing with Covid for me has been where I feel great and cured then out of nowhere I'm back on my backside again.


Very good to hear. Just keep taking deep breaths sir.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Good news. Hang in there.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Davidsel47 said:


> I'm still kicking! I did a antibody infusion yesterday and am feeling better today. The weird thing with Covid for me has been where I feel great and cured then out of nowhere I'm back on my backside again.


Praying for you. Your description is better than the 5 I know to get COVID during this surge who were not vaccinated. 3 of those ended up in a hospital and 2 on ventilators.


----------



## Liv'n_the_dream (Jun 11, 2016)

Davidsel47 said:


> I'm still kicking! I did a antibody infusion yesterday and am feeling better today. The weird thing with Covid for me has been where I feel great and cured then out of nowhere I'm back on my backside again.


Good luck to you.

I am at the tail end of a covid outbreak at my plant, had to work with half staff and idle units for the past couple of weeks. Lots of really sick unvaxxed guys, a few moderately sick unvaxxed guys, and a few mildly sick vaxxed guys. 1 ended up with pneumonia and still in bad shape, 2 spouses ended up in ICU and still there. A few people took the antibody treatment early in the process and are doing really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Glad you’re doing better and hope you continue to improve.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Beginning to think there’s a possibility that it’s not a fake pandemic. Hell, it might even be a good idea to get the vax. Hope you guys get better ASAP. Being sick sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> Beginning to think there’s a possibility that it’s not a fake pandemic. Hell, it might even be a good idea to get the vax. Hope you guys get better ASAP. Being sick sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luxufare09 (Nov 11, 2021)

Two-thirds of Americans were strongly or somewhat supportive of governments requiring masks to be worn in all public places in an Axios/Ipsos poll conducted at the end of August, with 45% strongly in support. Only about one-third were strongly supportive in the same poll in early November, and a combined 60% were strongly or somewhat supportive. But that support is not followed up by state governments, according to data compiled by the Kaiser Family Foundation as of November 2. Many retailers still require masks for employees and encourage them indoors for patrons but do not necessarily require them. AARP has a rolling list of policies at the nation's largest retailers.
telemedicine california http://curogram.com/blog/telemedicine-california
Eighteen states have statewide mask requirements for schools, according to Kaiser, but most large school districts still require masks for students. Many cities still have requirements, particularly for people indoors, and many school districts still require masks.
Perrysburg School Superintendent Thomas Hosler told CNN about his decision to lift the mask requirement; his is one of the 65% of Ohio school districts that have dropped rules as Covid-19 cases have plunged.
"No matter what decision we make, there's going to be a loud vocal reaction opposed to it," Hosler said. "It's a little bit liberating, in a sense, because we're going to go ahead and make the best decision for kids to keep them safe."
An increasing number of school districts are making this decision even though the guidance from the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has not changed. The government agency still recommends that everyone -- students, staff, teachers and visitors to K-12 schools -- wear masks indoors, regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It was never about health, it was about control.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> It was never about health, it was about control.


Not for me it wasn’t.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

That's because you're a lemming.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

And wear a tin foil hat full time.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> That's because you're a lemming.


I read comments like these on multiple platforms. I have also posted what the commenter would do or have done different. No answers...only complaints.

What was done when Polio was floating around?

Do you have children Ranch?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Jigger said:


> I read comments like these on multiple platforms. I have also posted what the commenter would do or have done different. No answers...only complaints.
> 
> What was done when Polio was floating around?
> 
> Do you have children Ranch?


This is his MO. People that have low esteem try to elevate themselves by belittling others. Sad but true.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

that shot is not a vaccine and it doesn't work. are y'all gonna start taking boosters twice a month? neither do masks. if you touch it with your fingers you're supposed to throw it away. the way they're being used it's just a moist germ trap.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

owens33 said:


> that shot is not a vaccine and it doesn't work.



Id like to read some documentation on that.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

owens33 said:


> that shot is not a vaccine and it doesn't work. are y'all gonna start taking boosters twice a month? neither do masks. if you touch it with your fingers you're supposed to throw it away. the way they're being used it's just a moist germ trap.


Are you in the medical profession and done studies, or just w_r junior? Gotta be just like daddy. You and your daddy are wrong on all counts. If y’all were right over half the world would be dead by now.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Some here display a total lack of common sense. You will believe anything the government tells you.

You also align yourselves with vandals.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Once again...no answers...


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Some here display a total lack of common sense. You will believe anything the government tells you.
> 
> You also align yourselves with vandals.
> 
> View attachment 4598745


Typical you, showing how little you truly know. You have NO idea who I align with. Blah blah blah all the time.


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

Name calling like "sheep" and "lemmings" is quite humorous to me. A sheep goes where the shepherd and his canine partner tell them to go for their own protection and for the protection of the shepherd's livelihood. This has, for thousands of years, been a good thing. The tendency for sheep and cattle is NOT to follow, but the dog biting at their heels convinces them to stay with the group. How this became a derogatory metaphor is beyond me. Jesus was a shepherd of men. Does that mean that all Christians are idiot followers? By that warped logic, I think it does. 

Lemmings and the myth that they perform mass suicides is another distortion of facts. Lemmings are known for periodic mass migrations that sometimes involve crossing bodies of water. Incidental drownings naturally occur, leading to the myth of mass suicides.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

ReedA1691 said:


> A sheep goes where the shepherd and his canine partner tell them to go for their own protection


What I find amusing is that you don't even recognize your own behavior, LOL!!!



Jigger said:


> Once again...no answers...


Learn to do your own homework. Forum sites all have a search button for exactly that purpose & the links have been provided numerous times.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Jigger said:


> Id like to read some documentation on that.



_vaccine - a substance used to stimulate the production of antibodies and *provide immunity against* one or several diseases, prepared from the causative agent of a disease, its products, or a synthetic substitute, treated to act as an antigen without inducing the disease. _

So how are people that have taken the fauci ouchie still catching covid if it's a "vaccine"?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

WillieT said:


> Are you in the medical profession and done studies, or just w_r junior? Gotta be just like daddy. You and your daddy are wrong on all counts. If y’all were right over half the world would be dead by now.



How many studies have been done to determine the side effects of this "vaccine" in say 5 years, 10 years, 20 years. What studies have been done to the effectiveness of the "vaccine" to protect you? And do you trust any of it?


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

w_r_ranch said:


> What I find amusing is that you don't even recognize your own behavior, LOL!!!


What are you? The wolf?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

WillieT said:


> This is his MO. People that have low esteem try to elevate themselves by belittling others. Sad but true.


THIS is "sad but true"... Really, you live in la-la land, LOL!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

ReedA1691 said:


> What are you? The wolf?


All he can do is huff and puff and blow a lot of hot air.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> THIS is "sad but true"... Really, you live in la-la land, LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 4598840​


Oh you’re so scary. You don’t have enough brains to have a snack.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Time is on my side, LOL!!!

*Doctor Who Said He “Wouldn’t Cry” Over Death of “Selfish” Unvaccinated People, Dies In Sleep 2 Weeks After Getting COVID Booster Shot* - *Nov 12, 2021*


*Haley Link Brinkmeyer: 28-Year-Old Physical Therapist Dead Two Days After Moderna “Vaccine,” Mother Speaks Out*


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Time is on my side, LOL!!!
> 
> *Doctor Who Said He “Wouldn’t Cry” Over Death of “Selfish” Unvaccinated People, Dies In Sleep 2 Weeks After Getting COVID Booster Shot* - *Nov 12, 2021*
> 
> ...


Times on my side just as much as it is yours. Probably better for me because I’m protected. You realize if your conspiracy theory is correct well over half the world is going to die, including most world leaders. It ain’t gonna happen. I think your original statement was I’d be dead by fall. Wrong again, as usual.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

How many times do you have to be told that I didn't make any predictions (I only post articles written by doctors)???

Why don't you tell us for the 143rd time how smart your son (the male nurse) is for parroting the CDC's propaganda??? 

You can ignore the deaths of all the previously healthy people that willfully submitted to the jab all you like... You can ignore any data-based article that goes against your blindly following belief system. You can also ignore the *UN's Agenda 2030 Goal #12 *(global depopulation)... Makes no difference to me or others here, because we simply don't care to join you in that level of ignorance.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

ReedA1691 said:


> Name calling like "sheep" and "lemmings" is quite humorous to me. A sheep goes where the shepherd and his canine partner tell them to go for their own protection and for the protection of the shepherd's livelihood. This has, for thousands of years, been a good thing. The tendency for sheep and cattle is NOT to follow, but the dog biting at their heels convinces them to stay with the group. How this became a derogatory metaphor is beyond me. Jesus was a shepherd of men. Does that mean that all Christians are idiot followers? By that warped logic, I think it does.
> 
> Lemmings and the myth that they perform mass suicides is another distortion of facts. Lemmings are known for periodic mass migrations that sometimes involve crossing bodies of water. Incidental drownings naturally occur, leading to the myth of mass suicides.



oh, how kind and benevolent your shepherd is. sounds like a children's book. are you and your sheep deliberately ignoring his motivation? that shepherd knows full well he intends to shear, slaughter and devour every one of those sheep. i'll leave out the other ugly rumor about shepherds. now we have an apt analogy of governments everywhere.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

oh, and the dog. at the trial his defense will be, "just following orders". like neuremburg.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

owens33 said:


> oh, how kind and benevolent your shepherd is. sounds like a children's book. are you and your sheep deliberately ignoring his motivation? that shepherd knows full well he intends to shear, slaughter and devour every one of those sheep. i'll leave out the other ugly rumor about shepherds. now we have an apt analogy of governments everywhere.


Blasphemous much. You’re following the wrong shepherd.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Is Congress vaccinated?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Learn to do your own homework. Forum sites all have a search button for exactly that purpose & the links have been provided numerous times.



Please read the question again.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> _vaccine - a substance used to stimulate the production of antibodies and *provide immunity against* one or several diseases, prepared from the causative agent of a disease, its products, or a synthetic substitute, treated to act as an antigen without inducing the disease. _
> 
> So how are people that have taken the fauci ouchie still catching covid if it's a "vaccine"?


An infection of a fully vaccinated person is referred to as a “vaccine breakthrough infection.” Please explain which vaccine in the history of the world this did not exist.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Wedge said:


> Is Congress vaccinated?


Well obviously Nancy Pelosi is, because she is wandering around aimlessly with no mask!!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't know how many took the shot, but I think more than 75% of them were treated with the "horse" medicine.
Would have quoted, but don't understand how to do it.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jigger said:


> Please read the question again.
> 
> 
> w_r_ranch said:
> ...


What part of _"Learn to do your own homework. Forum sites all have a search button"_ do you not understand??? Even with a low feral IQ, you should be able to do it. Here is a small sample on what is available here:



owens33 said:


> it's not a vaccine at all. it's an mrna actor. it's genetic engineering. alters the dna of your cells to make 'em more permeable. once you take the first one, you'll need a booster every 6 months for the rest of your life. now you're not a citizen, you're a subject.





w_r_ranch said:


> What does Moderna (the Gates-funded maker of one of the major “vaccines” now being used) actually say? Here are words from their own website:
> 
> “Recognizing the broad potential of mRNA science, we set out to create an mRNA technology platform that functions very much like an operating system on a computer. It is designed so that it can plug and play interchangeably with different programs. In our case, the “program” or “app” is our mRNA drug — the unique mRNA sequence that codes for a protein.”
> 
> Two things stand out in this statement. First, if the idea that mRNA “vaccines” are meant to be operating systems is a marketing joke & Moderna is a corp joke How could the company make it clearer that this is the point of their mRNA drugs? Second, this mRNA “vaccine” is no vaccine at all. Not that any vaccine is any good, but this product is an mRNA drug. So why call it a vaccine? Simple. Most people think vaccines are “good,” so that helps with marketing. More important, though, is that calling this drug a vaccine allows the company to escape any liability if people are harmed. If it were classified as a drug & the company were sued, it would have to produce science showing it actually works & is safe in a public courtroom. It would also have to pay damages when found liable.





w_r_ranch said:


> Tell us, how do you prove the existence of this virus? When asked where the DNA template for the virus came from, Pfizer responded: “The DNA template used does not come directly from an isolated virus from an infected person.” This tells me that Pfizer has not isolated the virus.
> 
> The above Pfizer statement begs the question, “so where does the genetic material being put in the vaccine actually come from?” Here is the Pfizer's response to this question: “The DNA template (SARS-Cov2, Gen Bank:MN9089473) was generated via a combination of gene synthesis and recombinant DNA technology.”
> 
> In other words, as I & others have said, they are injecting people with God knows what... You say you "trust the experts", I like many others, don't rust anybody that lacks transparency.





w_r_ranch said:


> As Gates wrote, "It would be a tragedy to pass up the opportunity."
> 
> View attachment 4590148


Try looking up Dr. Robert Malone, physician and inventor of the _mRNA_ vaccine technology. Educate yourself.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Jigger said:


> I read comments like these on multiple platforms. I have also posted what the commenter would do or have done different. No answers...only complaints.
> 
> What was done when Polio was floating around?
> 
> Do you have children Ranch?


The question...since you cant read.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Jigger said:


> What was done when Polio was floating around?


The answer... since you can't think:

Polio (the same as small pox) are stable viruses & were isolated for study. Covid isn't & has not been isolated.
Polio is/was an medical disease. Covid is a political disease with a very high survival rate.
The polio vaccine underwent clinical trials. The clot shot isn't a vaccine & didn't undergo clinical trials.

Of course there is one small problem with these so-call Covid 'vaccines'... These shots aren't preventing Covid from those taking them. In addition, they also are causing a number of other health problems in previously healthy people.




Jigger said:


> Do you have children Ranch?


What difference does it make whether I do or don't??? Are you happy now?


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> The answer... since you can't think:
> 
> Polio (the same as small pox) are stable viruses & were isolated for study. Covid isn't & has not been isolated.
> Polio is/was an medical disease. Covid is a political disease with a very high survival rate.
> ...



The correct answer is a vaccine and isolation. 

Well I was just wondering, did you send them to public school were there was a vaccine mandate?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The incorrect answer is a vaccine and isolation. Read the reasons given again.

Again, what difference would it make whether I did or didn't??? Now stop competing with Tremors to see who has the lowest IQ.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Quoted from a document about Polio.

"Travel and commerce between affected cities were sometimes restricted. Public health officials imposed quarantines (used to separate and restrict the movement of well people who may have been exposed to a contagious disease to see if they become ill) on homes and towns where polio cases were diagnosed. Thanks to the polio vaccine, dedicated health care professionals, and parents who vaccinate their children on schedule, polio has been eliminated in this country for more than 30 years."

So it appears I was correct.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 12, 2009)

Man...this is easy...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Only a low IQ fool would directly quote something from the CDC propaganda website in an attempt support their claim that polio & Covid are comparable (www.cdc.gov/polio/what-is-polio/polio-us.html).

Again, the answer... since you can't think:

Polio (the same as small pox) are stable viruses & were isolated for study. Covid isn't & has not been isolated.
Polio is/was an medical disease. Covid is a political disease with a very high survival rate.
The polio vaccine underwent clinical trials. The clot shot isn't a vaccine & didn't undergo clinical trials.
Of course there is one small problem with these so-call Covid 'vaccines'... *These shots aren't preventing Covid from those taking them. In addition, they also are causing a number of other health problems in previously healthy people.*


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*8 Dead, 80 Infected In Fully-Vaccinated Connecticut Nursing Home*


----------



## katy_mcbride280x (Jan 6, 2022)

Teachers in Chicago stayed away from work Wednesday, saying a poor official response to Omicron left classrooms unsafe, as families rushed to line up child care.The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Wednesday endorsed booster shots of the Pfizer-BioNTech coronavirus vaccine for children ages 12 to 17, citing rising infections in teens and young adults and a troubling increase in pediatric hospitalizations. As the contagious Omicron variant spreads through the country, public health officials have seized on extra vaccine doses as a first line of defense. Pfizer-BioNTech boosters are now authorized for any American older than 12 who is five months past his or her second dose of the vaccine. An advisory committee recommended the changes following a meeting on Wednesday. hipaa laws in illinoishttps://curogram.com/blog/telemedicine-illinois They were endorsed by Dr. Rochelle Walensky, the C.D.C. director, on Wednesday night. Adolescents ages 12 to 15 may begin to receive boosters immediately. Adolescents ages 16 and older were already permitted to receive booster shots, but on Wednesday the C.D.C. panel strengthened the recommendation. The advisory panel followed a similar move earlier this week by the Food and Drug Administration, which authorized Pfizer-BioNtech boosters for adolescents and shortened the recommended time interval between the initial vaccine regimen and the booster.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

*36-Year-Old Brazilian Reporter Collapses and Suffers Cardiac Arrest During Live TV Broadcast (VIDEO)

25-Year-Old Guatemalan Soccer Star Dies After Suffering Heart Attack in Training

“Highest Death Rates In History” – Indiana Life Insurance CEO Says Deaths are UP BY A WHOPPING 40% Among People Aged 18-64 in 2021 – Only a Fraction From Covid Deaths (VIDEO)

Healthy 57-Year-Old Nashville Doctor Dies Shortly After Receiving Pfizer Vaccine – Media Blames Death on Covid-19

Despite Entire Team Being Fully Vaccinated – Two Thirds of Antarctic Polar Researchers Have Contracted COVID-19

Germany: 96% of Latest Omicron Patients were FULLY Vaccinated – Only 4% Unvaccinated*


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

w_r_ranch said:


> *36-Year-Old Brazilian Reporter Collapses and Suffers Cardiac Arrest During Live TV Broadcast (VIDEO)
> 
> 25-Year-Old Guatemalan Soccer Star Dies After Suffering Heart Attack in Training
> 
> ...


Just curious. What do you think the death toll in the US would be without any vaccine?


----------



## EastTexasRancher (Jun 21, 2019)

w_r_ranch is correct, this has become a political disease. 

I'm twice vaxed, by choice, but hold nobody else to what I chose to do. Interestingly enough, I got Covid this last week, and got sick enough quick enough that I had the monoclonal antibodies infusion, and had ivermectin prescribed by my doctor. Less than 24 hours later I was back almost 100%. 

I never feared getting sick, nor do I fear getting sick again. 

I know where I'm going when I leave this place, and it's for sure a much better place than this topsy-turvey world we live in today.

Y'all quit fighting each other. Do your own thing. Get treated how you want to be treated. Leave others alone that disagree with you. My gawd, it's just too much.


----------



## okst1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Calmday said:


> Just curious. What do you think the death toll in the US would be without any vaccine?


U.S. Death Rate 1950-2022 | MacroTrends


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Calmday said:


> Just curious. What do you think the death toll in the US would be without any vaccine?


The same percentage of the population, as It has always been. 

A wise doctor once told me: "Stay away from doctors & hospitals, they'll kill you". This doctor is a personal friend & has had medical POA over both my wife & I for decades.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Lots of people are getting rich right now.


----------



## cobrayakker (Mar 23, 2006)

One thing for sure is some of y’all really, and I mean really need to get lei-ed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

cobrayakker said:


> One thing for sure is some of y’all really, and I mean really need to get lei-ed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


that means you have to exchange bodily fluids and that can lead to covid. make sure both of you get a PCR test first


----------

